# Metal wiggle joiner



## Jackcarter0714 (Apr 19, 2017)

The title is about the best I can describe it. I found these on an old military mine crate. Do these have any real name? I'd like to use them in the future.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/78R7LN


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Corrugated fasteners


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes I agree with Rick. my father was addicted to those things. Used them in just about every wood project he could.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Corrugated fasteners
> 
> - Rick M


 Also wiggle nails


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I like wiggle nails better.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You can get a strip of them collated to go in a pneumatic gun. Duo-fast and a few other manufacturers made them. They can be a bit more dangerous than many other nail guns as they're essentially shooting a ~ 1" blade out with enough force to fully penetrate hardwood so a finger in the way wouldn't even slow it down.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

You can find them under either name but you gotta love "wiggle nails". 

http://www.memidex.com/wiggle-nails


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought you made that up. It's even funnier that it's real.


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

The old man I apprenticed under called them "Jew nails", but corrugated fasteners is the acceptable and polite name. (I didn't take offense. My mother is Jewish)


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I got a real ass reaming in USNavy when I used that term. And that was 1951. But my Dad always called them that.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I really wish they were called sqwiggly do-dads. I'd buy a box just because


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In the army we made a lot of squid jokes but you might want to reconsider your choice of words Jack. LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For what ever reason when I was young and before political correctness and before people became so sensitive to everything they were referred to as jew nails by many.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I remember when I was a teenager in the 1950s I tried to hammer these things in wood. Never could get it right. You could hammer the left side, the right side, and the center, but they always ended up crooked. Never used them again!


----------

